# Bob's your uncle!



## Roi Marphille

wow!
Bob's your uncle?

Sentence: 
"(...) tell them they are completely right, that you'll rewrite according to their instructions, and Bob's your uncle; never had I known such easy money."

is that "so that's it"...?
BE, AE...other? do young people say that? language from books or it is oral as well?
etymology..?


----------



## You little ripper!

Bob's your uncle is an interjection, a response in conversation expressing compliance or _it's all right_ or _there you are_. In this case it means _there you are!_


----------



## Roi Marphille

Charles Costante said:
			
		

> Bob's your uncle is an interjection, a response in conversation expressing compliance or it's all right or there you are.


do you use it in normal conversations in Australia?
...anyone knows the origin?


----------



## You little ripper!

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> do you use it in normal conversations in Australia?
> ...anyone knows the origin?


Yes, it's used in normal conversation in Australia. Both young and old use the expression and it is quite common. I'm not sure of the origin but I'll see if I can find something.


----------



## You little ripper!

This gives the origin of the expression. You'll need to scroll down a bit.

http://www.wordorigins.org/


----------



## maxiogee

It is unlikely that _Bob's your uncle_ would said by a youngster. It is somewhat dated.


----------



## Roi Marphille

Charles Costante said:
			
		

> Yes, it's used in normal conversation in Australia. Both young and old use the expression and it is quite common. I'm not sure of the origin but I'll see if I can find something.


great thanks Charles!
I love this expression! I'll try to add it in my English. 
Hope to have some feedback from UK and USA to know from them too.


----------



## You little ripper!

maxiogee said:
			
		

> It is unlikely that _Bob's your uncle_ would said by a youngster. It is somewhat dated.


Possibly not the very young but young people do use it here.  _There you go_ is probably used a little more often by younger people.


----------



## jinti

I have a hard time imagining a teenager in the US using this phrase.  (Most of the ones I know wouldn't understand it, either.)  I'm in my mid-thirties, and I know the phrase but would never use it.  I picture it as more used by someone in my parents' or grandparents' generation.


----------



## cuchuflete

I'm quite a bit older than Jinti, and have only heard it once or twice in my life.  It's somewhere between unknown and extremely rare in AE.


----------



## LV4-26

Here's an example in a British novel. (the narrator as a writ to serve to someone). See how it's spelt and hyphened. Not the usual way, I gather.

_When he passed me, I'd jumped out, whack it on  his chest and bobs-your-uncle, mission achieved._


----------



## cirrus

Bob's your uncle is used any amount here.  It does sound a bit old geezer though.  There you go is probably more common among people under thirty but they would understand it.

Before you ask geezer is a London word for an older bloke, man, guy, tipo comun y corriente.


----------



## Rich696

It's used all the time in BE, though admittedly not by too many people under the age of say 15/16.


----------



## Esca

If anyone ever said that to me, I would think that they must have spent time in England.  I've never heard it in real life.
For some background on the phrase, go to this site. 
(omit the extra space--I'm not technically allowed to post this until I've posted 30 times, but this explanation is similar to other sources that I've heard.)
www .worldwidewords.org/qa/qa-bob1.htm


----------



## bhcesl

I'm 31 and American and I have never heard that expression.  I thought the guy was telling him to literally tell them Bob was his uncle.  I thought they were going to try to use family clout to get things done!


----------



## ciganka

hi again!

i have two more questions for this two phrases...if you use it a lot or not really??

..and Bob's your uncle (or is better to say:then there is no problem)

<Second question removed by moderator.>

thank you!


----------



## difficult cuss

They are great phrases but would not be used in a formal setting.


----------



## Ghostbuster

To those who don't know the origin of "Bob's Your Uncle" don't feel bad. It has long been a part of the British/Irish lexicon but few people on the Isle have a clue as to its meaning. I hear it often from people of British descent, from Irish, Brits, Aussies, E. Indians etc. Still, its meaning is rather obscure. And makes for a fairly interesting little story. Here goes:Lord Salisbury, (Yes, that one; Salisbury Steak.) was Prime Minister of England circa 1887 and a member of the ruling Tory party and a member of a lengthy ancestry of the same title.He appointed on Arthur Balfour to a number of prestigeous positions around the British Isles, including First Secretary of Ireland. Secretary Balfour made a great deal of money and gained great fame in his counrty and abroad. He was given more than proper respect. He was granted favor and preferential treatment everywhere he went.Mr. Balfour was, it seems, the nephew of Lord Salisbury, whose real name was Robert Cecil. (Pronounced "Sessil.") He was fondly referred to by his subjects as simply "Bob."Thus, everywhere Mr Balfore went, he was ushered to the head of the line, the best seats at theatres, the finest tables at restaurants and so forth, with the salutation "Bob's your Uncle" which validated him as more royalty than simple political appointee. And that, as they say, is that.Two interesting asides to the story. 1) As stated, this phrase is as much a part of the British lexicon as "piece of cake" is to ours. Yet the meaning is nearly meaningless to those who use it, except to say, it means (to them). "All is well."2) The phrase is even used in the movie "Pirates of the Carribean." Captain Sparrow says to Captain Barbosa, "Robert's your uncle and Fannie's your aunt. (An obvious reference to Lord Salisbury's wife.) Yet, the movie was set in the 18th century while the phrase didn't originate until the late 19th century.Hope this helps. (It was researched and given to me by a research manager for the Gartner Group, Incorporated. So I trust the source implicitly.)


----------



## winklepicker

maxiogee said:


> It is unlikely that _Bob's your uncle_ would said by a youngster. It is somewhat dated.


Better tell that to my 12-year old grandson!

PS Recently heard is the variation _Robert's your mother's brother..._


----------



## Sidjanga

Hi,

The Cambridge Advanced Learner's Dictionary calls this expression "old-fashioned".

Is it really?
Are there other idioms to express the same or something similar in modern English?

In the following context, for example, would it sound good and natural to use "and Bob's your uncle"?
_
Have a big glass of water before your meals and – Bob's your uncle! – you'll be less hungry right away._

Thanks.


----------



## Copyright

This is what language is for: to create interesting phrases to amuse me. "Bob's your uncle" is one of the best. 

As an American English speaker, I'd never heard it until I came to the former colony of Hong Kong... and then I heard it frequently. I still hear it occasionally, and it still amuses me. 


<...>


----------



## Infininja

I'd have to ask what "Bob's your uncle" means, even in the context already given.

<...>


----------



## Copyright

Infininja said:


> I'd have to ask what "Bob's your uncle" means, even in the context already given.



That's one of its charms... you have to belong to a secret society to decipher it. 

From Wikipedia (yes, there's a "Bob's your uncle" entry): *

Bob's your uncle* is a commonly used expression known mainly in Britain, Ireland and Commonwealth nations. It is often used immediately following a set of simple instructions and carries roughly the same meaning as the phrase "and there you have it" or "quickly"; for example, "To make a ham sandwich, simply put a piece of ham between two slices of buttered bread, and Bob's your uncle."

There's a little more on Wiki if you're interested.


----------



## ewie

Sigianga said:


> Hi,
> 
> The Cambridge Advanced Learner's Dictionary calls this expression "old-fashioned".
> 
> Is it really?
> Are there other idioms to express the same or something similar in modern English?
> 
> In the following context, for example, would it sound good and natural to use "and Bob's your uncle"?
> _
> Have a big glass of water before your meals and – Bob's your uncle! – you'll be less hungry right away._
> 
> Thanks.


I'd call it _very slightly_ old-fashioned, Sigi.  I still use it ... partly because no, I can't think of any other idiom which does exactly the same thing.
It sounds fine in your sentence _except_ that it does most often come at the *end* of the utterance


----------



## Sidjanga

Thanks for the answers.





Copyright said:


> (...)
> It sounds fine in your sentence _except_ that it does most often come at the *end* of the utterance


And would this sound definitely better here?

Maybe _"Have a big glass of water before your meals, (and_?_) you'll be less hungry right away __– __ and __Bob's your uncle!_" ?


----------



## ewie

Here's how I'd put it in writing:
_"Have a big glass of water before your meals and__ you'll be less hungry right away __–__ Bob's your uncle!_"


----------



## Sidjanga

Thanks, ewie!


----------



## GreenWhiteBlue

As I have heard it used, it usually indicates that something is accomplished or completed, and means something like "and there you have it!", or "done!", or "mission accomplished", or "Voilà!"


----------



## pickarooney

Sigianga said:


> _
> Have a big glass of water before your meals and – Bob's your uncle! – you'll be less hungry right away._



I find this construction much more natural than putting the BYU at the end of the sentence.

Nowadays, it's quite common to use this expression a little more obliquely, e.g. _and Robert's your mother's brother_.

I can't think of any other English expressions with both the same meaning and level of obscurity, although there is a similar Dutch expression which also uses a man's given name - _en klaar is Kees _(lit. and Kees is ready).


----------



## Wishfull

Hi.
I don't understand yet.
Is apostrophe+s of Bob's means possessive form of "Bob"?
Or is it the abbreviation of "is"; *Bob is your uncle.*?


----------



## JamesM

It is the abbreviation of "Bob is (your uncle)."


----------



## Wishfull

JamesM said:


> It is the abbreviation of "Bob is (your uncle)."


Thank you.
I'm gradually understanding.
If Bob　is the name of a socially very high rank person, I would say "Bob is *my *uncle." 
Why "*your*"?

Anyway, I've learned something new. Thanks.


----------



## JamesM

Wishfull said:


> Thank you.
> I'm gradually understanding.
> If Bob　is the name of a socially very high rank person, I would say "Bob is *my *uncle."
> Why "*your*"?
> 
> Anyway, I've learned something new. Thanks.


 
The origin of the phrase has nothing to do with its current use, Wishfull.  If your uncle's name is Robert (Bob as a nickname) you could say truthfully, "Bob's my uncle".  The phrase, though, is "Bob's your uncle!"   As GreenWhiteBlue said, it is used very much in the same way that "voilà!" is used.


----------



## liliput

I think the expression is used fairly frequently in the UK and would be instantly recognizable to most British people. In fact, I think the fact that it's such a familiar, almost cliched, phrase led to the creation of the variation "Robert's your mother's brother".
As Ghostbuster indicates, it's certainly common in British English, although most people are unaware of its origin.


----------



## out2lnch

I find it interesting that it appears to be rather unknown in AE (with exceptions of course). I've heard it frequently and have used it often myself, so I had just assumed . . .

I agree that it means "and there you go" or something like that but to me, there is the implication that you're now "good to go" or "all set". 

Maybe our usage differs slightly, but _"Have a big glass of water before your meals and you'll be less hungry right away – Bob's your uncle!_" doesn't sound right to me. Putting the phrase within the sentence as suggested by someone else is more what I'd do.

Usually though, I've used/heard it (I think) where the consequence is obvious from the part of the sentence leading up to it, so I don't think I'd go to it for the above sentence. If Bob really is your uncle, then you shouldn't need to explain why that is.

An example of where I would use it: "to get it to work, you have to [X,Y,Z], then Bob's your uncle." I admit, not a very interesting example, but illustrates the "there you go, now you're all set" sort of meaning and no further explanation is needed.


----------



## Daffodil100

> Bob's your uncle is a commonly used expression known mainly in Britain, Ireland and Commonwealth nations. It is often used immediately following a set of simple instructions and carries roughly the same meaning as the phrase "and there you have it" or "you're all set";


 
I got the definition as I quoted from Wikipedia, but I am not clear about the usage.

If I work at KFC, and a customer is asking for fried chicken, can I take it to the customer and say, 'Bob's your uncle'?

Thanks!


----------



## Loob

Hi Daffodil

No you couldn't The key point about the definition is that "Bob's your uncle" generally comes after a series of instructions:
_Do A_
_Do B_
_Do C_
_Finally, do D_
_And Bob's you're uncle!_

It means something like "task successfully completed".

PS: I've just found this previous thread Bob's your uncle!


----------



## Cypherpunk

It would also be misunderstood by the majority of customers, if you were in the US. They'd be quite annoyed that you were calling them names or insulting them in some way (since most Americans have no idea what this phrase means).


----------



## Daffodil100

Thank you for the help of you two.

Loob,  I did search this forum with key words- 'Bob's your uncle' before posting my question, but somehow, I don't know why I had gotten nothing.


----------



## Daffodil100

Suppose I am in the UK.

Can I 'Bob's your uncle' to a customer  after I give a customer, a fried Chicken, an ice cream, and chips?


----------



## cuchuflete

Daffodil100,
Now that you are aware of the existence of a lengthy prior thread, please read it.
The current question has been merged with the previous discussion.


----------



## Copyright

Daffodil100 said:


> Suppose I am in the UK.
> 
> Can I 'Bob's your uncle' to a customer  after I give a customer, a fried Chicken, an ice cream, and chips?



Please check Loob's message 37... this phrase often comes at the end of a set of instructions or directions to tell someone how easy it is (or that "there they are!"). Even if you gave that order to your customer one slow item after another, you still wouldn't say this at the end. 

My advice would be not to use "Bob's your uncle!" at all until you've heard native speakers use it at least six times and you've noticed how they use it.  Even then, I probably wouldn't. 

I've known the expression for years now, but as an American, I only say it in jest when I'm talking to British friends who use it and understand it -- even then I limit myself to one use per year.


----------



## Mr.Dent

_<-----Threads have been merged at this point by moderator (Florentia52)----->_

I have read on line definitions of this phrase and seen examples of its usage.
I believe it would be correct to say, for example: first plug your computer in, flip the switch for the power supply, then press the start button in the front of the computer and Bob's your uncle.
1. Have I used it correctly in my example.
2. What exactly does the phrase "And Bob's your uncle" add to the meaning?


----------



## suzi br

I honestly cannot advise anyone who didn't grow up hearing this idiom in use to try and adopt it, the chances are you will sound a bit daft, as it is not used by all sectors of the British community and has a faintly old-fashioned ring to it.

I use it myself, but hey, I am old fashioned.

To answer your question, I think where you have used it is correct, the pressing of a button and something happening apparently effortlessly is the type of time when I would say this.

It adds this: the sense of a flourish and equally the sense the "thing done" was easy to do


----------



## Mr.Dent

Thanks.


----------



## wolfbm1

As a side note, I think, the phrase is fit for practicing the pronunciation of /æ/ and /ʌ/ sounds, as in this pair:
Point to your ankle.
Bob's your uncle.


----------



## JamesM

wolfbm1 said:


> As a side note, I think, the phrase is fit for practicing the pronunciation of /æ/ and /ʌ/ sounds, as in this pair:
> Point to your ankle.
> Bob's your uncle.


Good suggestion!


----------



## london calling

wolfbm1 said:


> As a side note, I think, the phrase is fit for practicing the pronunciation of /æ/ and /ʌ/ sounds, as in this pair:
> Point to your ankle.
> Bob's your uncle.


Good idea. A more modern choice, however, is:

WhatsAPP.
What's up.

Anyway, getting back to 'Bob's your uncle'. I have used it, for sure, but I think that it is rather outdated these days, at least as far as the younger generation is concerned.


----------



## You little ripper!

london calling said:


> I have used it, for sure, but I think that it is rather outdated these days, at least as far as the younger generation is concerned.


That might be the case in the UK but not here, lc. It's very common here. "There you go!/There you have it!" is what most kids would say here, but you still hear it occasionally from them, too.


----------



## Radioh

You little ripper! said:


> That might be the case in the UK but not here, lc. It's very common here. "There you go!/There you have it!" is what most kids would say here, but you still hear it occasionally from them, too.



The first time I heard this expression was like 2 years ago when a man was giving me some instructions and at the end he said "aaand Bob's your uncle". I had no idea what it meant back then and just blurted "Bob's my uncle?"? He laughed and didn't explain a thing! I've heard the expression a lot ever since and eventually learnt that it means something along the lines of "and you're all done". So, the expression is kind of common in Australia like you said but I have never used it personally since I think it would sound kind of funny coming from someone who is not a native speaker. What do you think?


----------



## DonnyB

Radioh said:


> The first time I heard this expression was like 2 years ago when a man was giving me some instructions and at the end he said "aaand Bob's your uncle". I had no idea what it meant back then and just blurted "Bob's my uncle?"? He laughed and didn't explain a thing! I've heard the expression a lot ever since and eventually learnt that it means something along the lines of "and you're all done". So, the expression is kind of common in Australia like you said but I have never used it personally since I think it would sound kind of funny coming from someone who is not a native speaker. What do you think?


I can't really comment on Australian usage, but I'd certainly endorse suzi's advice (post #44) that it's distinctly old fashioned in BE, and it would be unwise to try and use it over here. 

If I heard a non-native speaker say it, I'd tend to assume they'd found it in a textbook that was several editions out-of-date.


----------



## You little ripper!

Radioh said:


> So, the expression is kind of common in Australia like you said but I have never used it personally since I think it would sound kind of funny coming from someone who is not a native speaker. What do you think?


I usually don't recommend that non-natives use English slang expressions because they sound strange with an accent, but this is not slang - it's standard English. If your English is reasonably good, I think you could get away with it. Start saying "and Anh Dũng's your uncle!" with your friends (in Vietnamese) until you get comfortable with the expression, and then try it using the English version.


----------



## Radioh

DonnyB said:


> I can't really comment on Australian usage, but I'd certainly endorse suzi's advice (post #44) that it's distinctly old fashioned in BE, and it would be unwise to try and use it over here.
> 
> If I heard a non-native speaker say it, I'd tend to assume they'd found it in a textbook that was several editions out-of-date.


Exactly what I am fearing. Sometimes learners find a new phrase or expression and are eager to use it to impress natives but most of the time they end up sounding very strange.


You little ripper! said:


> I usually don't recommend that non-natives use English slang expressions because they sound strange with an accent, but this is not slang - it's standard English. If your English is reasonably good, I think you could get away with it. Start saying "and Anh Dũng's your uncle!" with your friends (in Vietnamese) until you get comfortable with the expression, and then try it using the English version.


Thanks for the advice. I've made up my mind now, never use it.


----------



## Keith Bradford

Radioh said:


> ...Thanks for the advice. I've made up my mind now, never use it.


I'm sorry to hear that, Radioh.  If we all stop using the odd and unusual phrases, English will become very bland.


----------



## citrustree

Hi, I have lived in Australia for many years but have never heard this expression before. Is it limited to some regions? Any way, I avoid using this kind of expression because I would probably sound like trying too hard.


----------



## sound shift

Keith Bradford said:


> I'm sorry to hear that, Radioh.  If we all stop using the odd and unusual phrases, English will become very bland.


Indeed! "There you are!" is flat by comparison with "Bob's your uncle!" If being modern means sounding bland, I'm going to carry on being old-fashioned.


----------



## DonnyB

Keith Bradford said:


> I'm sorry to hear that, Radioh.  If we all stop using the odd and unusual phrases, English will become very bland.


But then we're continually creating new odd and unusual expressions with which to replace them.  There you go: sorted!


----------



## Radioh

citrustree said:


> Hi, I have lived in Australia for many years but have never heard this expression before. Is it limited to some regions? Any way, I avoid using this kind of expression because I would probably sound like trying too hard.


I must say I've ever heard it used by people older than me, not by people round my age(I'm 21). So I suspect it's a matter of age rather than of region. Then again, I don't travel around much.


----------



## Radioh

Keith Bradford said:


> I'm sorry to hear that, Radioh.  If we all stop using the odd and unusual phrases, English will become very bland.


I want to take the risk of being odd and unusual too but I've had enough of people giving me weird looks already. So, I'll pass on this one.


----------



## Hermione Golightly

I think it's very old-fashioned too. I like newer expressions myself, like 'All done and dusted!', whatever that means.
I don't think anybody would be irritated by a non- native speaker using any current expressions.


----------



## Andygc

I still say it, and I'm not yet in my dotage. I don't think "all done and dusted" is a fit substitute: "... and Bob's your uncle!" follows a demonstration of a skill or technique - like one of the fancier ways of tying a bowline - where the result is not expected by the novice under instruction.


----------



## ewie

I still don't find it especially old-fashioned, given that I still say it

For obscure reasons I rather dislike _Sorted!_ and only ever use it ironically, or when I want to sound like (e.g.) the Kray twins ... which isn't often


----------



## sound shift

ewie said:


> For obscure reasons I rather dislike _Sorted!_ and only ever use it ironically, or when I want to sound like (e.g.) the Kray twins ... which isn't often


Well, you've got the wrong accent for the Krays, E. I don't like _Sorted! _because it's become hackneyed through overuse by television advertisers seeking an 'edgy' image for everyday products.


----------



## ewie

My Cockney accent's at least as good as Dick Van Dyke's, Mr S

Yes, hackneyed ... and, I don't know why, it always conjures up for me gangster-thugs standing over folk they've just 'wasted' ... atrocious chirpy-crime-caper crap ... Guy Ritchie ... Shane Ritchie ... that kind of stuff.


----------



## sound shift

... Ray Winstone ... But seriously, just "Sorted" can't always replace "Bob's your uncle". For example, in the following, "and Bob's your uncle" would need to be replaced by "and *you're *sorted".





Copyright said:


> From Wikipedia (yes, there's a "Bob's your uncle" entry):
> *
> Bob's your uncle* is a commonly used expression known mainly in Britain, Ireland and Commonwealth nations. It is often used immediately following a set of simple instructions and carries roughly the same meaning as the phrase "and there you have it" or "quickly"; for example, "To make a ham sandwich, simply put a piece of ham between two slices of buttered bread, and Bob's your uncle."


----------



## Radioh

Hermione Golightly said:


> I think it's very old-fashioned too. I like newer expressions myself, like 'All done and dusted!', whatever that means.
> I don't think anybody would be irritated by a non- native speaker using any current expressions.


I like it. The "dusted" part kind of gives me the impression that you would say it after done cleaning something while Bob's your uncle refers to a set of instructions that could be about anything-cooking, operating a machine,etc. What do you think?


----------



## zaffy

GreenWhiteBlue said:


> As I have heard it used, it usually indicates that something is accomplished or completed, and means something like "and there you have it!", or "done!", or "mission accomplished", or "Voilà!"



So what would an AE speaker say in this example? "And there you are"?

_When the chicken is done, you pull the cooked prosciutto out, and Bob's your uncle.
When the chicken is done, you pull the cooked prosciutto out, and there you are!_


----------



## zaffy

Hermione Golightly said:


> I think it's very old-fashioned too. I like newer expressions myself, like 'All done and dusted!', whatever that means.


Does it work in this dictionary example?

_When the chicken is done, you pull the cooked prosciutto out, and Bob's your uncle.
When the chicken is done, you pull the cooked prosciutto out, and all done and dusted!_


----------



## Mr.Dent

If I would say anything at all along this line, I'd probably say: "And there you go" rather than "And there you are".


zaffy said:


> all done and dusted!


I'd understand it, but nobody talks like that, at least nowadays.


----------



## Roxxxannne

I use "Bob's your uncle" in the way that GreenWhiteBlue described way back in #28.  It's like 'voilà' in a situation where there are three or four simple steps to be followed:
You insert your card in the slot, wait till the screen tells you to remove it, take your receipt, and - Bob's your uncle! the transaction is complete.
I don't say it at the end of a long, complex process.    

I'm pretty sure my 35-year-old child understands it (she should -- she's heard it many times) but I doubt she says it.


----------



## PaulQ

Radioh said:


> What do you think?


I think you're right. There is a German comedian in the UK called Henning Wehn, he speaks with a German accent but uses a lot of British idioms - it adds to his comedy.


----------



## kentix

I would never expect to hear it from an American, even if Roxxxannne uses it. (The exception proving the rule.)

"There you go" and "That's it" and "You're done" are probably suitable alternatives, depending on the situation.


----------



## Roxxxannne

kentix said:


> I would never expect to hear it from an American, even if Roxxxannne uses it. (The exception proving the rule.)
> 
> "There you go" and "That's it" and "You're done" are probably suitable alternatives, depending on the situation.


Well, I wouldn't _expect_ to hear it, but it wouldn't surprise me to hear it from someone over 60. I'll ask around.


----------



## elroy

...and you're all set!
...and you're good to go!


----------



## Mr.Dent

elroy said:


> ...and you're all set!
> ...and you're good to go!


----------



## dojibear

Roxxxannne said:


> Well, I wouldn't _expect_ to hear it, but it wouldn't surprise me to hear it from someone over 60.


I'm over 60, and I spent the first 50 years of my life in New Jersey and the Boston area. I've never heard an American say "and Bob's your uncle". It's a BE expression.


----------



## Roxxxannne

Well, like I said, I'll ask around and try to remember to report back, just to hand in the results of my fieldwork, not to be adversarial.


----------



## EdisonBhola

Can "Bob's your uncle" be used to mean that something is *a piece of cake*, or *very easy*? Also, can it be used to mean that *you understand something completely*?

e.g.
_A: How did you find the project?
B: Bob's your uncle. (= It was very easy.) (or I nailed it.)_

Many thanks!


----------



## Chasint

EdisonBhola said:


> Can "Bob's your uncle" be used to mean that something is *a piece of cake*, or *very easy*? Also, can it be used to mean that *you understand something completely*?
> 
> e.g.
> _A: How did you find the project?
> B: Bob's your uncle. (= It was very easy.) (or I nailed it.)_
> 
> Many thanks!


No, that is not its normal usage.


----------



## RM1(SS)

Roxxxannne said:


> Well, I wouldn't _expect_ to hear it, but it wouldn't surprise me to hear it from someone over 60. I'll ask around.


I'm over 60, and I don't use it.


----------



## Roxxxannne

I forgot to ask around -- I'll try to remember to do that.
I have no idea where I got "Bob's your uncle"  from.  In #73, I didn't mean that I think it's widespread among people over 60, just that it wouldn't surprise me to hear someone in that age group say it, because it strikes me as something I learned a long time ago.  I suppose it's possible that I heard it when I was a kid from some random person and adopted it because I have two uncles named Bob.  I did spend a summer in England in 1969, but I didn't pick up any other linguistic oddities there.


----------



## Keith Bradford

EdisonBhola said:


> Can "Bob's your uncle" be used to mean that something is *a piece of cake*, or *very easy*? Also, can it be used to mean that *you understand something completely*?
> 
> e.g.
> _A: How did you find the project?
> B: Bob's your uncle. (= It was very easy.) (or I nailed it.)_
> 
> Many thanks!


No.  "Bob's your uncle" always comes *after an explanation* of how to do something.

_"A: How do I find out about the project?
B: Look on the internet under "ProjectABC" and Bob's your uncle. _


----------



## Roxxxannne

Roxxxannne said:


> Well, like I said, I'll ask around and try to remember to report back, just to hand in the results of my fieldwork, not to be adversarial.


Today I asked four college-educated women between the ages of approximately 55 and approximately 75 and of (I believe) English or Scots-Irish descent if they had heard or used "Bob's your uncle!".  One (born and raised in Maine) had never heard it and three (two from Massachusetts and one from Maryland) had heard it and knew what it meant but they don't use it.


----------



## Wordy McWordface

Roxxxannne said:


> Today I asked four college-educated women between the ages of approximately 55 and approximately 75 and of (I believe) English or Scots-Irish descent if they had heard or used "Bob's your uncle!".


I didn't realise knowledge of idioms was genetic.


----------



## Myridon

Wordy McWordface said:


> I didn't realise knowledge of idioms was genetic.


Yes, it might have been better to ask them if they watch programs like _Downton Abbey_ or _Midsommer Murders_.  My UK ancestors left the UK before Bob was anyone's uncle. The internet says it dates back to 1924.


----------



## dojibear

I think I first read "Bob's your uncle" in a Terry Pratchett humorous novel. The human driving the cart explains something to the dwarf, ending up with "and Bob's your uncle". The dwarf, puzzled, says "Surely Rhys Hamcrusher is my uncle."

Terry Pratchett was an author from England.


----------



## PaulQ

!


----------



## Roxxxannne

Myridon said:


> Yes, it might have been better to ask them if they watch programs like _Downton Abbey_ or _Midsommer Murders_.  My UK ancestors left the UK before Bob was anyone's uncle. The internet says it dates back to 1924.





Wordy McWordface said:


> I didn't realise knowledge of idioms was genetic.


😀😀
Holy Mother of God I actually moved my ring to the wrong hand to remember to ask them about 'Bob's your uncle' and this is the thanks I get??!!

<takes sip of water > <coughs delicately>

Oddly, the one who is addicted to all things BBC is the one who did not know "Bob's your uncle."

My ancestors left the UK before it was even GB, when Bob (or as they used to call him, yonge Bobbe) was merely a glimmer in the eye of some random yeoman in Suffolk.  So there.

I mentioned the age and ancestry of my informants in case it was suggested that I had asked extremely recent immigrants from some place other than GB/UK who would have no reason to use or know it because they had not been exposed to Americans speaking our wacky American language since Truman (or Johnson, or someone in between) was president.
 😀 😀


----------



## kentix

Bob is not now and has never been my uncle. Actually, that's not true. My Uncle Bob died a few years ago.


----------



## Roxxxannne

kentix said:


> Bob is not now and has never been uncle. Actually, that's not true. My Uncle Bob died a few years ago.


OMG maybe we are related!!! *MY* uncle Bob died a few years ago too!!


----------



## EdisonBhola

So if I say "Bob's your uncle" to an American, they will probably think "No, I don't have an uncle called Bob. What are you talking about?"


----------



## kentix

Some people have heard of the British term but I'm guessing most haven't*. I don't think it would be natural for any significant number of Americans (statistically-speaking) to say.

* and even if you have heard of it, that doesn't necessarily mean you really understand how it's used


----------



## heypresto

I have a vague memory of some people extending the expression by adding ' . . . and Fanny's your aunt.'


(I wonder if she was sweet, and had the surname 'Adams'?)


----------

